# Ignitor



## glenntwo (Dec 28, 2010)

I have a little Class B with a fridge in the back, and it looks like the ignitor assy is shot and needs replacing. Are there any posts or tutorials for this here on the site?


----------



## artmart (Sep 21, 2010)

I haven't seen posts here but I have seen posts of this nature in other RV sites that mention this problem often enough.

What else do you need to know? Apparently, the ignitor assembly is easy enough to replace for furnaces, stoves and refrigerators since they have been known to burn out. Take your model number and serial number to an RV store or even some hardware stores and you could have some luck finding them. Otherwise get in touch with the OEM and locate a distributor closest to your area for one. If you can get a parts list of the fridge you can probably do an internet search (like Ebay) and locate one that way.

If you find you are replacing this too often, you might need to look into identifying if there's some kind of adjustment to check. I don't know how to do this, but I can replace an igniter easy enough. Don't forget to turn off the propane and remove the 12v supply (battery, TV or shore power) when doing this.


----------

